# Sevin dust?



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

My vet suggested I put sevin dust 5% in puddin's cage to treat her mites (on top of newspaper under two layers of liners that are tucked under the cloroplast) and I searched on here and din't find anything but I just wanted to know if anyone else has used this I know my friend who has an iguana has..and it had the same type of mites hedgies get.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's the MSDS (Material Safety Data Sheet)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

According to the information sheet that TWCOGAR posted the link to, it can cause alot of serious problems. It can cause eye and skin irritation, is harmful if swallowed, can irritate the eyes, nose, throat, and mucous membranes, can cause lung injury if inhaled.

It can also cause, nausea, vomitting, diarrhea, blurred vision, profuse sweating, salivaion, tremors, muscle twitching, respiratory depression and convulsions.

Not something I would want to use anywhere anything that breathes. Even with it under the liner your hedgie could end up breathing some in or he could end up digging under the liner and getting it on his skin or in his eyes. 

Revolution works wonderfully on hedgies to treat mites and is safe to use.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2011)

Indeed I was in charge of Compliance and Safety for a retail environment with EPA regulations and also Worked in a Garden Center before that Sevin 5% was considered one of the best garden pesticides but not recommended if the purchaser had animals which were outdoor animals. I took time to know my chemicals because I can't stand selling bad product or something dangerous to a household with animals or small children 

MSDS is standard for all products in the US and its free information which is required, I would submit that attachment to your vet as even experts may not be aware of such things 

Usually pesticides which are pet friendly state it on the bag, but I still wouldn't use pesticides in a cage


----------



## Pooki3 (Jun 10, 2011)

well I removed the newspaper and the material on top of it and now I put fresh liner in and i'm holding puddin..the container I had was in spanish so I didn't notice any warning


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I would be looking for a new vet  I wonder if they were thinking of plain diatomaceous earth? Although I would not use it around a hedgie or small critter it is said to be ok for flea control on pets...I've never used it that way or researched pet use (lots of sites do recommend it tho) Kills ants good ...I used it around my barn for years but out of any pet range.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't use Sevin (I don't even use it in my vegetable or flowers garden,) it can be very toxic. 

Revolution in safe and effective. For the cage, wash everything with 10% bleach solution, rinse very well with water and washing soda to help remove the bleach smell, and let it air dry.


----------

